# bigfoots



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

i heard a rumor that the new b2's are made out of hard plastic unlike their big brothers. If so they wouldn't be as durable? I haven't seen them yet but i have a dozen ordered and was disappointed to hear this.


----------



## Goose junky (Aug 13, 2008)

Yes they are made out of harder plastic. I was a little dissapointed to when I opened up my box but time will tell if they are still as durable.


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

thanks for the info but i was hoping not to hear that. hopefully the paint is still molded into the plastic. If not there will be no point in running those things


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Sorry to disapoint you but they are NOT the same quality.....made in china.....painted and white patch is shiny. After 3 trips in the trailer mine are more beat up than my 3 year old original bigfoots. If you buy them you will want to bag them.


----------



## frank_lap_127 (Feb 6, 2010)

Bigfoot isn't making the decoys in USA now? :roll:


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Sad day.


----------



## Omann_12 (Aug 17, 2010)

The new plastic type was a small disappointment for me when I bought them also but they look great in the field for me and I really like these things. They have been producing results lately and as far as wear and tear goes I can't really judge the decoys yet, It has only been a month.


----------



## sdmallardmasher (Sep 15, 2008)

Big Foot is still making the originals in Clinton IA.


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

As posted above ..... I spoke with Art at game fair and he said all the "origionals" snows and origional canadas are still made in Clinton Iowa however the new B'2 and the shells are made in China. They look real nice but they won't be the same quality!


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

That figures, they seem to carry a "made in the USA" price though... :roll: I liked the idea that bigfoot was going to make some fullbodies that don't require an 18 wheeler if you carried more than 3 dozen. I think I will wait for the final verdict before parting with any $$.


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

I don't know why you guys are all complaining. They are still the most durable decoy, far more durable then avery's/dakota's/FA ect...they are just NOT AS durable as the original big foots. The new B2's look so realistic, just as good as dakota's, 10x better then the orginal bigfoot or avery or FA. I havent bagged mine and there isnt a scratch on them. I dont bag, neither do i throw them into the trailor. I SET them ontop of each other...if your gonna spend the money why throw it away?
The feet stay on 10x better also, gonna be getting more of these B2's!


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

mshutt thats good to hear.

Anyone else have any opinions on the paint on the B2's? I want to upgrade to them from GHG but is the paint really better?


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

mshutt if their not as durable then why wouldn't we be disappointed?


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

You can't always improve something without hurting another quality. In the big foot decoy case, they greatly approved the look of the decoy, but lost their *full *durability quality. I still haven't found out where your guys' decoys are chipping. Is it the heads?I have tried to make paint chips on the decoys but have failed...No i dont take a knife to them, kick them, or run them over, but i do put them through the usual wear and tear. I can see where the whole "made in china" bothers everyone, or how the decoys are solid instead of soft(or whatever you call the original bigfoots), but the durability of the BIG FOOT DECOY is still far superior then any other brand. period.


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

mshutt said:


> You can't always improve something without hurting another quality. In the big foot decoy case, they greatly approved the look of the decoy, but lost their *full *durability quality. I still haven't found out where your guys' decoys are chipping. Is it the heads?I have tried to make paint chips on the decoys but have failed...No i dont take a knife to them, kick them, or run them over, but i do put them through the usual wear and tear. I can see where the whole "made in china" bothers everyone, or how the decoys are solid instead of soft(or whatever you call the original bigfoots), but the durability of the BIG FOOT DECOY is still far superior then any other brand. period.


i dont own any of them and have barely seen them so i'm just going off what i've been hearing and it has kind of been a disappointment. i agree with your first statement, but are they really looking that much better? And i doubt the reason they switched from the soft plastic to hard was because they couldnt make it look as good with the softer plastic...i'm assuming it was just because it was cheaper. My concern with the plastic being hard is it makes me wonder if the paint is in the mold of the decoy(that is why it holds up so good on the originals) or if they are just painted like all other decoys(allowing it to chip). None the less they are probably still good deeks.

thanks for the info.


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

mshutt said:


> You can't always improve something without hurting another quality. In the big foot decoy case, they greatly approved the look of the decoy, but lost their *full *durability quality. I still haven't found out where your guys' decoys are chipping. Is it the heads?I have tried to make paint chips on the decoys but have failed...No i dont take a knife to them, kick them, or run them over, but i do put them through the usual wear and tear. I can see where the whole "made in china" bothers everyone, or how the decoys are solid instead of soft(or whatever you call the original bigfoots), but the durability of the BIG FOOT DECOY is still far superior then any other brand. period.


Are you being paid to say this? :rollin: 
I have seen them, and touched them, and in no way do they look better than the dakotas and GHGs. Period.


----------



## Hoppsa (Mar 26, 2009)

Are you being paid to say this? :rollin: 
I have seen them, and touched them, and in no way do they look better than the dakotas and GHGs. Period.[/quote]

Sounds like a typical Avery kid :eyeroll: . Use what you like and have confidence in period.


----------



## ATA BOY (Feb 14, 2007)

Does anyone know what bags they fit in with the feet on?


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I don't throw mine in the trailer but sort of stack them. Still they get jumbled around quite a bit. As I mentioned they are not as durable as the originals and I'm not sure they are any better or worse than the few GHGs I have.As a matter of fact they look on track to be about equall to the GHGs when it comes to durability. I'm not that picky so it doesn't matter to me but I thought some guys might like to know. The real test may be when the weather gets colder.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Try the GHG bags that are made for decoys with real feet. They will not fit in motion bags


----------

